# Show Me Light Not Working



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys I have a show me mini light bar. I'm not sure what model it is. It has leds that wrap around almost the whole thing. Its the cheap one was around 200 bucks when I bought it 2 years ago. The light will only light up all the leds once then go right off. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Assuming you've already checked powers and grounds, its most likely a bad led flasher. They are cheap and easy to install. Take the top off, unscrew it from the baseplate, transfer the wires to the new flasher one at a time as to not mix them up and reassemble. Heres a link to an ebay auction for the led flasher: http://cgi.ebay.com/SHO-ME-LED-FLAS...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255fc056eb
Good luck!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I will try that


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Installed new flasher and I have the same problem. I started playing with the wires on the flasher and I unhooked the mode wire going to the flasher. Now it works fine you just cant change the flash patterns. Is my mode switch bad?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds like its either stuck on or shorted out. Applying 12v to the mode wire momentarily will change patterns. So if you dont change patterns often you could just touch the wires you cut back together for a sec. Otherwise id try the able 2 website (they are the manufacturer of sho me) and try to get in contact with someone about replacement parts such as the power cord. Sorry the flasher didnt work.
Website is http://www.able2products.com/ Their phone number is 1-800-641-4098 Good luck!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I think im just going to get the light to the random setting and just leave it. I never change paterns so it wont be a problem. No worries about the flasher now I got spare parts. I have the perment mount light so I had to get the switches extra when I ordered my light. I got the sho me switches so I will order another set here soon. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Brandon29;1165247 said:


> I think im just going to get the light to the random setting and just leave it. I never change paterns so it wont be a problem. No worries about the flasher now I got spare parts. I have the perment mount light so I had to get the switches extra when I ordered my light. I got the sho me switches so I will order another set here soon. Thanks again for all your help


make sure you dont just have it on a switched 12v for mode....needs a momentary 12v...
easy mistake if you wired switches yourself


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

its worked for the last two years. I ordered the sho me switches with the light. I have one for power and one for mode. Im pretty sure the one for my mode is junk. Thanks


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Reviving an old thread here. I posted a new thread but found this one. Dissaociative, can one side of this type of lightbar be replaced? I have access to a sho-me 11.1200.000/008 for a ridiculous price. But on one side of the light bar most of the LEDs dont work. The ones that do work, flash appropriately. If it can be replaced where do I find the parts?
thanks,
Kurt


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Try calling them. Or go to your nearest sho-me dealer (they should list dealers on their site) and tell them what you need. They will be able to order it.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I spoke to them today. I am thoroughly impressed. I picked up the light. For 25bucks and help from Able2 products its going to be just what i need.


----------

